# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  سؤال  والجواب  بحرف   ((ط))  مع تقييم

## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*بمما ان  الاحرف العربية  كثيرة وسبق وقدمنا * 

*حرف   ((أ)) و  ((ف))  و((م))  و((ز))* 

*سنظيف  اليوم حرف  ال  ((ط))* 

*وتكون الأسئلة  كما في السابق * 

*سؤال  ويكون الجواب  بحرف   ال  

((ط)) * 

*بالتوفيق  للجميع * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال  الاول  هو* 


*والد  الملك  حسين  ملك الاردن  السابق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

طلال بن عبد الله...


مساابقه حلووة..
الله يعطيك العافيه بيي..

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  صحيح  ابنتي * 

*شذى الزهراء* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*مع كل  تقدير * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مجموعة عرقية تعد من المجموعات العرقية الرئيسية في وسط آسيا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*طاجيك..*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *طاجيك..*



 

*صحيح  انهم  الطاجيك* 

*جواب  مكتمل* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مركبة جوية اثقل من الهواء وتستخدم كوسيلة نقل جوية ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طائرة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من مجالات الدراسه والمهمه في المستقبل المهني؟؟؟

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

الطب ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابه صحيحة عفاف..**نعم هي الطائرة..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*يطلق عليهم أحيانا "رجال الصحراء الزرق" شعب من الرحّل والمستقرين* *الأمازيغ** يعيش في* *الصحراء الكبرى** خاصة في صحراء* *الجزائر**،* *ومالي**،* *والنيجر* *وليبيا* *وبوركينا فاسو* *. وال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* *مسلمون سنيون* *مالكيون** مع خلط من العقائد الأفريقية، ولهم نفس هوية سكان* *شمال أفريقيا** ويتحدثون* *اللغة الأمازيغية** بلهجتها*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الطوراق*

----------


## ward roza <3

شذى اين سؤالك ؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

> *طاهي..*



 
*طاهي * 

*صحيح  ابنتي* 

*شذى الزهراء* 

*يعطيكي العافية * 

*سيتم التقييم * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من أركان العمره الواجبة ..؟*

----------


## عنيده

الطواف ..

موفقين ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابه صح عنيدة ..*
*سيتم التقييم*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كلوا من ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ما رزقناكم*

----------


## عنيده

كُلُواْ مِن طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ

----------

ابو طارق (08-24-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  صحيح  ابنتي* 

*عنيدة* 

*سيتم التقييم * 

*مع كل تقدير*

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من الألات الموسيقية؟

----------


## عنيده

طبل ..

موفقين ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه 
نريد سؤالا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من سور القران الكريم وأسم من اسماء يوم القيامه ماهي ؟*

----------


## ليلاس

*سورة الطور ..*

----------

شذى الزهراء (10-26-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اجابه صحيحة ليلاس ..
موفقه يارب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*من سور القران الكريم وأسم من اسماء احد الأنبياء ماهي ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هل من اجابه

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

سورة طه

----------

عفاف الهدى (10-04-2011)

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب صحيح ابنتي  

**نسيم الذكريات

**سيتم التقييم الان*

----------


## ابو طارق

*علامة مميزة توضع على أغلفة* *ومظارف** الرسائل أو الرزم المعدة للإرسال بالبريد تبين بأن أجرة البريد مدفوعة مسبقًا.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طوابع البريد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يتكون من  أساسا من جسيمات صغيرة جدًا صفائحية الشكل من الألومينا والسيليكا مرتبطة معاً بالماء فما هو؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

> طوابع البريد



*جواب  صحيح 

الطوابع*

----------

عفاف الهدى (10-29-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

يتكون من  أساسا من جسيمات صغيرة جدًا صفائحية الشكل من الألومينا والسيليكا مرتبطة معاً بالماء فما هو؟؟

                                       الجواب "طـــــين"

----------


## ابو طارق

> طوابع بريديه



*نعم ابنتي  

سرى 


طوابع بريدية  

الحواب صحيح  

سيتم التقييم الان 
مع كل تقدير 

ابو طارق*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

_ عضو في داخل جسم الانسان ؟_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*طحال*

----------

@Abu Ali@ (11-08-2011)

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*تم التقييم 

الجواب صحيح خيتو 

*

----------


## ابو طارق

هو شخصية خيالية ظهرت لأول مرة في أكتوبر 1912 في رواية *القردة* للمؤلف الأمريكي Edgar Rice Burroughs إدغار رايس بوروس (1875 - 1950) وحققت الرواية في حينها نجاحا بالغا [1] ويعتبر البعض شخصية واحدة من أشهر الشخصيات الخيالية حيث ظهر . بعد نشر الرواية في افلام وكتب الأطفال وبرامج تلفزيونية وإذاعية ودعايات للبنزين ولعب الأطفال والملابس الداخلية والأحذية الرياضية [

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*الجواب هو : طرزان*

----------

